# ethernet option not working on Mac OS 8.1



## aberk (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello,

I recently resurrected my Quadra 6500/250 running Mac OS 8.1. I would like to transfer some of the files on it to my computer running windows XP. My problem is that I cannot make the ethernet option appear in the TCP/IP control panel. I use the Internet Setup Assistant to configure the computer to connect to the LAN. Unfortunately, when it all open the TCP/IP control panel, I receive a message saying that the ethernet option is not available and that the system is the defaulting to AppleTalk. Before anyone asks, I have an ethernet card and turned the driver on in the extensions manager. Can anyone tell me how I can activate the ethernet option?

I have one additional problem that may be related. I tried to delete the profiles in the Internet Setup Assistant, but they will not erase. I even looked in the system folder to see if I could find them and delete them manually, but I was unable to locate them. Is there a special way to delete these profiles?

Thank you for all your assistance.

aberk


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 16, 2010)

aberk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently resurrected my Quadra 6500/250 running Mac OS 8.1. I would like to transfer some of the files on it to my computer running windows XP. My problem is that I cannot make the ethernet option appear in the TCP/IP control panel. I use the Internet Setup Assistant to configure the computer to connect to the LAN. Unfortunately, when it all open the TCP/IP control panel, I receive a message saying that the ethernet option is not available and that the system is the defaulting to AppleTalk. Before anyone asks, I have an ethernet card and turned the driver on in the extensions manager. Can anyone tell me how I can activate the ethernet option?
> 
> ...


I would strongly suggest that you not delete anything before you learn what you are doing.

The computer that you described never existed. It sounds like you have a Centris 650/25, which predated the Quadra 650/33. At any rate, Macs of this vintage used an AAUI Ethernet port, a small thin version of the AUI Ethernet port that was standard on Unix workstations of the era. You need a type of adapter known as a _transceiver_ to communicate over your Ethernet cabling. In particular, you need an AAUI-to-10 Base-T transceiver if you want to connect to today's standard RJ45 cabling. 

Be warned. This is ancient stuff. Don't expect your average 19-year-old salesperson to have a clue about what you are looking for.


----------



## aberk (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry, it is actually a Performa 6500/250. You can find the specifications here: http://pccardfaq.com/manuals/powermac_performa_6400_6500.pdf. Do I still need to buy the adapter?

The issue still disturbs me is that the system itself will not allow me to select the ethernet option even though I entered the proper network settings in the Internet Setup Assistant. Any ideas as to why the TCP/IP control panel defaults back to AppleTalk even after I configure the computer to connect through the ethernet?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 17, 2010)

Is your ethernet card in a PCI slot, or is it a Comm-2 slot card (an original Apple option).
That would be mounted at the bottom of the back panel, instead of a dial-up modem card.
A PCI card will usually need a separate driver installed, and enabling Apple's enet extension may not make any difference if the card's driver is not installed. If this is a fairly modern card, then there may not be any kind of driver that you can use to get it to work in OS 8...


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 17, 2010)

aberk said:


> Sorry, it is actually a Performa 6500/250. You can find the specifications here: http://pccardfaq.com/manuals/powermac_performa_6400_6500.pdf. Do I still need to buy the adapter?
> 
> The issue still disturbs me is that the system itself will not allow me to select the ethernet option even though I entered the proper network settings in the Internet Setup Assistant. Any ideas as to why the TCP/IP control panel defaults back to AppleTalk even after I configure the computer to connect through the ethernet?


Here is your problem. This computer was sold in two incarnations, the Power Macintosh 6500 and the Performa 6500. The Power Macintosh version featured a 10 Base-T Ethernet port and should work in virtually any cabled network today. The Performa version featured no Ethernet port of any kind. It did, however, have a Comm II expansion slot. An Ethernet card may be installed into this slot.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Just to clarify MisterMe's comments - If a PowerMac 6500 came with the optional ethernet (which was not standard, except in some education configs), then it was installed in the Comm-II port, replacing a dial-up modem. The PCI slots could also be used for accessory cards, which could include an ethernet card. A PCI card would definitely require a driver install (good luck on that, unless the card was also sold at about the time that this PowerMac was sold - newer cards may or may not have any driver support, especially for OS 8... ) There was a Performa 6400, but not a Performa 6500, which was labeled as a PowerMac 6500. Maybe the Performa 6500 was Europe only model?


----------



## aberk (Dec 19, 2010)

The ethernet connection is through a PCi card that I bought with the Mac thirteen years ago.  What I don't understand is that the Mac used to hook up to my college ethernet just fine.  What changed?  

How do I find out what kind of ethernet card i have?  Once I find out, how do I find a driver? 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 19, 2010)

Move your Preferences folder out of the System Folder. Restart the PowerMac, and then setup your ethernet connection. Should work now.

Even if you get the ethernet connection to work, do you know how to actually transfer those files to a Windows PC?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 19, 2010)

aberk said:


> The ethernet connection is through a PCi card that I bought with the Mac thirteen years ago.  What I don't understand is that the Mac used to hook up to my college ethernet just fine.  What changed?
> 
> How do I find out what kind of ethernet card i have?  Once I find out, how do I find a driver?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


If memory serves, Macs of that era had the ability to communicate with TCP/IP networks through their LocalTalk ports. The problem is that there are several possibilities--PCI Ethernet card, CommII card, TCP/IP over AppleTalk, and even SLIP via one of the DIN-8 serial ports. All we can do is to guess how it was done. That guess would be a shot in the dark with no additional information. It would help if you could post a photograph that gives an unobstructed view of all ports on the back of your computer.


----------



## aberk (Mar 16, 2012)

I moved my preferences folder and the tcp/ip option was available for one day. Now, it is gone again. As requested, attach please find a picture of the back of the computer. I am almost certain that I am using a pci card. 

Any ideas why the tcp/ip option appeared for one day?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! After 15 months, you return. If your TCP/IP option appears and disappears depending on when you move system files around, then my suggestion is not to move things that you don't understand.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 17, 2012)

I did ask aberk to move the preferences folder out (many months ago!)
Something in use takes over the network (TCP/IP) settings, so that really complicates the issue, without being able to see and touch the Mac. I suspect that whatever is plugged into the serial port may be doing that (maybe a printer?)
If you are still there - disconnect that serial cable, look through the newly created preferences folder for a file that holds the network settings. OS 9 and older is usually pretty straightforward for the names of those files. Move the relevant file out of that folder, then restart and try your settings again. If you get this working, move your files that you want, while you can - do it now... The longer you wait, you will be less likely to find folks who still remember how to get this to work.


----------

